# what car?



## bev (May 28, 2009)

Hi all,
What car do you drive?

VW passat estate ( we have to as we tow a caravan!) _ but its really nice with leather seats and all the extras!

What car would you drive if money was no object?

Mazerati (?spelling)

What car would you drive if you didnt care about the environment?

Hummer in shiny black with a good sound system!


Bev


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2009)

well i dont drive accept myself mad 

if money was no object be a ferrarri

landrover discovery if did not care about the environment


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2009)

I don't drive and have no desire to, but when I was a kid I liked Hillman Imps. When I was a teenager I could name every model of car in the Datsun range, plus a friend of my dad's owned an upmarket car garage and woul give me a lift to school in Jaguar XJS, Ferrari Dino, Lotus Eclat, E-Type Jaguar, Maserati Merak...and others I can't remember. A friend of mine has a maserati and a Harley! My dad liked Volkswagen Beetles.


----------



## sasha1 (May 28, 2009)

Hi Bev, 

I don't drive...failed test twice..enough said..lol
But I always wanted a red 3LTR Capri
Money no objet...would have to be Nathans fav....Lamborgini Mercialago
Heidi


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hi Bev,
> 
> I don't drive...failed test twice..enough said..lol
> But I always wanted a red 3LTR Capri
> ...



I failed twice too! Nice choice Nathan!


----------



## Einstein (May 28, 2009)

bev said:


> Hi all,
> What car do you drive?
> 
> VW passat estate ( we have to as we tow a caravan!) _ but its really nice with leather seats and all the extras!
> ...


 
Is the question which one I drive or own?

Own are: Bentley Azure, Mercedes SL500, Mercedes E class estate (dog car), Mitsubishi Shogun (parked up and rarely driven unless the estate is off the road and I need to move Bruce - he does NOT go in the SL or the Azure!!!!).

As for my day to day drive, without Bruce it's the SL500, with Bruce it's the Mercedes estate.

Dream car, the SL500 is as good as I need to get, wouldn't mind an Aston Martin DB4 or DB5 though sometime - more to start my collection than to drive regularly.

At the end of the day they are modes of transport, all are ranging from 2 to 7 years old and there is no plan to replace any of them soon, they will all run until they can't be fixed economically, then its time to change.


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 28, 2009)

Mitsubishi Gallant 2.5 V6.....my other half has a Jag.

Would love to own a Trans-Am


----------



## Tezzz (May 28, 2009)

I own Ethel the MK6 Escort. She's 8 years old and got me to Spain and back. She gets serviced in France coz it's far cheaper!

Ideal car is a split between a souped up auto VW Golf diesel sport with aircon, cruise control and fantastic brakes. (I rented something else and for an upgrade to one and loved it)

Or I'd have my mother's Skoda Superb that is a *very* nice car to drive.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

we currently have a renault laguna 1.9tdi with leather seats air con and the rest of the mod cons. also i have 2 motorbike and my jeep in saudi (more of a works car but only i drive it)

as for a dream car i would have to say a zonda or koeniggsegg.


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2009)

koeniggsegg.[/QUOTE]

did you just sneeze there or something


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> koeniggsegg.



did you just sneeze there or something [/QUOTE]

hahahahaha it was the only car the stig (on top gear) couldnt keep on the road. it went away and they put a big wing on the back and it ended up being the fastest car around the track


----------



## Steff (May 28, 2009)

something vaguely clicked in my memory bank there yes i think i know what your talking about


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

steff09 said:


> something vaguely clicked in my memory bank there yes i think i know what your talking about



hehehehehe superb looking car and sooooo fast


----------



## Caroline (May 29, 2009)

I don't drive as parking is a problem round my way.

However if money was no object I'd have a Rolls and a Jag like the one Morse had, and I'd pay someone hunky to drive it them for me.


----------



## Steff (May 29, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I don't drive as parking is a problem round my way.
> 
> However if money was no object I'd have a Rolls and a Jag like the one Morse had, and I'd pay someone hunky to drive it them for me.



good choices there caroline, the best one of course being the hunk to drive them


----------



## Caroline (May 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> good choices there caroline, the best one of course being the hunk to drive them



I only want them for the hunk, I'd also have a hunk for DIY and a hunk for gardening, but I'm not that rich. I like my eye candy!


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 29, 2009)

Caroline said:


> I only want them for the hunk, I'd also have a hunk for DIY and a hunk for gardening, *but I'm not that rich*. I like my eye candy!



I can drive.....I'm OK at DIY.....and I like gardening........but alas, I'm expensive


----------



## Caroline (May 29, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> I can drive.....I'm OK at DIY.....and I like gardening........but alas, I'm expensive



How expensive? Or perhaps you'd rather have a cold beer?


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 29, 2009)

Caroline said:


> How expensive? Or perhaps you'd rather have a cold beer?



Don't drink.........and don't take Tesco School vouchers either


----------



## insulinaddict09 (May 29, 2009)

steff09 said:


> koeniggsegg.



did you just sneeze there or something [/QUOTE]

PMSL STEFF @ DID YOU SNEEZE HA HA


----------



## sofaraway (May 29, 2009)

I drive a Ford KA, i don't really have a dream car,


----------



## Caroline (May 29, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Don't drink.........and don't take Tesco School vouchers either



How about the Sainsburys Active Kids vouchers?


----------



## JohnForster (May 30, 2009)

I drive a Fiat Punto.  Its now 7 years old and had 14 miles on the clock when I bought it.

Its bright orange, so if someone hits me and says they didn't see me - I know they will be lying!!

It would be brighter orange if I bothered to clean it!!

Have fun


----------



## aymes (May 30, 2009)

I don't drive either, usually the only one in a group to say that but see there's a few of us here.
If I did I'd want a bright red Beetle!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive got a Mini Cooper ... I love my car !!!!  My Brother has a Porche which

I have driven ... very fast  give me my Mini anyday , saying that if he 

was to give it to me I might drive it ... just a bit lol


----------



## bev (Jun 4, 2009)

There 'seem' to be a few who dont drive on the forum - is that because of the diabetes - is it harder to even put in for a test or something? Sorry, wasnt meaning that to sound critical in any way - just wondering in case its a stumbling block for Alex in years to come! Bev


----------



## Steff (Jun 4, 2009)

I just dont want to learn to drive ever since i saw my bro gettin ran over when i was 10 it is something in my head that will not go away so for that reason i dont drive x


----------



## katie (Jun 4, 2009)

ive never even had a lesson and im 23, oh dear lol

ive ALWAYS wanted an old beetle, i dont care if it breaks down all the time, it's all about the retro look lol.  if not then an old mini.


----------



## katie (Jun 4, 2009)

bev said:


> There 'seem' to be a few who dont drive on the forum - is that because of the diabetes - is it harder to even put in for a test or something? Sorry, wasnt meaning that to sound critical in any way - just wondering in case its a stumbling block for Alex in years to come! Bev



 diabetes would never even come in to it for me. Dont think it's harder, no.


----------



## Einstein (Jun 4, 2009)

bev said:


> There 'seem' to be a few who dont drive on the forum - is that because of the diabetes - is it harder to even put in for a test or something? Sorry, wasnt meaning that to sound critical in any way - just wondering in case its a stumbling block for Alex in years to come! Bev


 
Bev,

I dread every x years (October this year!!!) when I have to re-apply for my license and someone deciding I'm not up to it. I see my consultant in a week or so's time and will discuss it with her then, as I usually do, also need to see my eye consultant to get his opinion.

Last time I spoke with them they didn't see any issues at all, can do the 120 degree eye test and my HbA1C is fairly good and no severe hypos.

Is diabetes a barrier to driving, no, but I think the overall cost of putting a car on the road is becoming a barrier for teenagers today.

Sure he'll be chugging down the M5 in a few years caravan in tow


----------



## carolyn (Jun 4, 2009)

I drive a Diahatsu Cuore. it's only small but very nippy. parking is great cuz you can get into small spaces. Would love to have my mates automatic jag. Car would love to own is a Lamborgini (sorry re spelling) bright red one, or a Rolls Royce.
Used to drive an old ford capri. 
________
AlineX


----------



## Gasman1975 (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi All,

I did drive a 1.9 VW Touran which was lovely but unfortunately that went to the ex in the divorce settlement even though she can't drive!!! 

I should have down sized but instead bought a 5 year old Kia Sedona which is comfortable but a bit of a fuel guzzler as it is a 2.9 litre automatic!

I would love to own an E type Jag as I drove one on a rave track as part of a driving experience day and it was lovely to feel the real mechanical power.

Otherwise I would love to own an Aston Martin DB5 and not just to try and pretend to be James Bond lol


----------

